# Garantie Apple valable sous GNU/Linux ?



## Modélo 112 (6 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Je désirerais acheter un Macbook, et installer une distribution GNU/Linux dessus (Ubuntu), en dual boot avec Mac OS X.
Or, la dernière fois que j'ai fait cela sur un PC portable grand public (Acer), j'ai eu des tas de problèmes matériels, probablement de la malchance (la carte mère qui grille, et remplacement par une carte mère moins performante et non supportée par Ubuntu !).
Je n'avais rien pu faire, car le SAV me disait que sous windows il n'y avait pas de problèmes, et que les techniciens ne réparaient que les PC utilisés avec le système d'exploitation d'origine (ce qui est absolument illégal).

Qu'en est-il d'Apple ? le SAV est-il aussi fermé qu'ailleurs ? ou sont-ils capables de constater des défauts sous d'autres OS que Mac, et de contenter leur clientèle ?
Je ne parle pas bien entendu d'un support logiciel ni d'une assistance technique, mais bien d'une garantie concernant le matériel, dans le cas où une déterioration de l'ordinateur serait visible sous un autre système que Mac OS...

Merci beaucoup par avance,

Florent


----------



## David_b (12 Février 2010)

Modélo 112 a dit:


> ou sont-ils capables de constater des défauts sous d'autres OS que Mac, et de contenter leur clientèle ?


Apple vend... OS X, elle ne va pas s'em...bêter à supporter autre chose que OS X 
Tu peux être prudent et garder le disque d'origine avec seulement OSX dessus, et installer ton dual boot sur un second disque. En cas de souci tu les échanges, et voilà. Ni vu, ni connu.

Je ne connais que le SAV IBM/Lenovo pour _ne pas trop_ se soucier de ce que tu installes sur la mahine...


----------



## fpoil (12 Février 2010)

acer se fout vraiment de ta g... J'ai un akoya mini dont la carte mère a eu un problème (plus d'image), renvoyé au SAV avec un ... osx, bien entendu système pas vraiment prévu pour... Aucun problème carte changée sous garantie avec juste une note des tech disant qu'ils n'avaient pas fait de tests finaux car sous osx... il fonctionne toujours

En gros si tu utilises une solution de virtualisation et que ton pc crame, acer va te dire niet....


----------

